# TSD in Western Montana or N. Idaho?



## tsdclaflin (Feb 18, 2005)

Does anyone know of any Tang Soo Do schools in Western Montana or Northern Idaho?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 18, 2005)

Where are you located sir? And no, not to my knowledge. Off the top of my head it's
TKD
HKD
Aikido
Kung Fun San Soo
EPAK
Ninjitusu
Bushidokan Karate
Karate


----------



## tsdclaflin (Feb 21, 2005)

I have family in Plains, MT.  That is on Route 200 between Missoula (to the south) and Sandpoint, ID (to the northwest).

Towns that would be close include: Thompson Falls, Hot Springs, Paradise, Perma.

I have not been able to found anything nearby.

thanks,


----------

